# Training an old dog to sit



## harmonicker (Dec 6, 2009)

Anyone have experience training a Malt with a history of less than perfect owners?
Our sweet Sunny has never been taught to sit.  
We are on day 13 of her coming to live with us.
We have a lot to work on and we _are_ taking it slow with her.
She winces when I raise my hand above her head (poor baby) with a treat trying to get her to back into a sit position.
She has_ no_ idea what I mean by the vocal or hand cue to "sit."
I very gently get her into the position and then tell her "good girl sits!"
and treat her like she has won the lotto. :thumbsup: 
I also have my other two fur kids sit and treat in front of her first hoping she will catch on.

I am just curious if any one has any other tips to add to what I am doing?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The best method for a dog such as this is to "capture" the behavior. I like to use the clicker, but you can also use a voice marker ("yes" or "good"...something like that). The advantage of the clicker is the distinctive sound. Some rescue dogs are scared of the sound (I would try an i-click first). But, some rescue dogs are also indifferent or scared of voice. You will have to decide what works best for you and your dog. You teach the dog that the sound of the clicker or your vocal marker means the best treat ever. To do this you rapidly do marker, treat, marker, treat, marker, treat. I set aside about 15 tiny treats for each session. Twice a day for 3 or 4 days and the dog should be looking for the treat after the marker. Now you keep your clicker or your voice ready, a treat in your pocket, and wait! Your dog will sit on her own paying no attention to you. When her butt hits the ground, mark and treat! Eventually your dog will start offering this behavior to you. Once you have that consistently, you add your word or hand signal as she is sitting. Slowly move the signal to before the behavior. Once she offers the behavior on cue you can move to variable schedule reinforcement.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (harmonicker @ Dec 17 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863886


> Anyone have experience training a Malt with a history of less than perfect owners?
> Our sweet Sunny has never been taught to sit.
> We are on day 13 of her coming to live with us.
> We have a lot to work on and we _are_ taking it slow with her.
> ...


Personally, I think it is Way Too Soon to start trying to train her to do things like that... if she's only new to living with you of 13 days, you should simply be building trust with her...esp if she had a bad prior home. Hand over the head to many dogs from bad homes means they are going to get hit. She doesn't really know you yet, so maybe she is wincing because she is wondering what's coming next - a hit? You need to overcome the bad stuff that she went through in her first home...then when she seems more confident, work to training. And with rescues, always use Positive Reinforcements and no negativity. I'm sure she will learn things from watching your other two, but this takes time. Thank you for taking her into your clan!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 18 2009, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863892


> The best method for a dog such as this is to "capture" the behavior. I like to use the clicker, but you can also use a voice marker ("yes" or "good"...something like that). The advantage of the clicker is the distinctive sound. Some rescue dogs are scared of the sound (I would try an i-click first). But, some rescue dogs are also indifferent or scared of voice. You will have to decide what works best for you and your dog. You teach the dog that the sound of the clicker or your vocal marker means the best treat ever. To do this you rapidly do marker, treat, marker, treat, marker, treat. I set aside about 15 tiny treats for each session. Twice a day for 3 or 4 days and the dog should be looking for the treat after the marker. Now you keep your clicker or your voice ready, a treat in your pocket, and wait! Your dog will sit on her own paying no attention to you. When her butt hits the ground, mark and treat! Eventually your dog will start offering this behavior to you. Once you have that consistently, you add your word or hand signal as she is sitting. Slowly move the signal to before the behavior. Once she offers the behavior on cue you can move to variable schedule reinforcement.[/B]


Awesome advice, as usual! :aktion033: 

I have tried this method with my very 'fragile' little girl - who is not a rescue, she's just 'special' :biggrin: . It is not a quick 'band aid' fix, it is a long term management tool/solution!

Training is a very long, but extremely rewarding road! Good luck on your journey!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Dec 18 2009, 01:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863975


> Personally, I think it is Way Too Soon to start trying to train her to do things like that... if she's only new to living with you of 13 days, you should simply be building trust with her...esp if she had a bad prior home. Hand over the head to many dogs from bad homes means they are going to get hit. She doesn't really know you yet, so maybe she is wincing because she is wondering what's coming next - a hit? You need to overcome the bad stuff that she went through in her first home...then when she seems more confident, work to training. And with rescues, always use Positive Reinforcements and no negativity. I'm sure she will learn things from watching your other two, but this takes time. Thank you for taking her into your clan!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/B]


I agree that there should not be any handling the dog is not comfortable with.

I disagree that this means you should not start to build a relationship through positive training techniques. Using the technique of capturing a behavior is not stressful and helps associate the owner with a positive event.


----------



## harmonicker (Dec 6, 2009)

ahhh all of your replies makes perfect sense... :yes: 
I have read about the capture them doing the act yes yes this is a better approach than what I am doing...it got filed away in my brain somewhere  thank you for reminding me
Also makes sense that I am asking too much, too soon, of poor little Sunny by my methods.

THANK YOU!
this is exactly why I needed this post.

.....and fwiw..we DO use positive training in our home..we NEVER hit our fur kids (or our human kids for that matter!) Hitting people (no matter what age) is against the law and so it should be for animals too!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Just my opinion, but I don't believe that there needs to be any kind of waiting period after we adopt a doggie before we begin training it....at least I have never done it (waited, I mean). I start potty training the minute the pup comes thru the door, teaching good behaviors (not jumping up on people, not diving into the food bowl as I try to lower it, etc, and establishing both my positive and negative word markers so that I can begin to communicate expectations to our new little one. I suppose I am of the school of thought that dogs can bond with their new families at the same time as learning the ropes in their new household. I mean I don't really think it's an "either/or" proposition. The way I see it, they have always had rules to live by, whether they were enforced by mom, their littermates, or their previous owners, so learning and adapting is something they are quite adept at. May take more time and patience in an older dog with some past bad experiences, but it is worth it all in the end. I actually taught Pepper "bow" by catching her doing it anyway and praising/treating for it....now she does it anytime I give the verbal command (company love that...LOL!).
Your baby girl sounds so precious and I wish you only the best of luck with her!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

If I can train an old girl to pee pee on the paper, you can train an old girl to sit. LOL 
My 10 yr old {at the time, we think} Crisse came to me not the least bit housebroken. I used to call her Fancy Pants because she wore a diaper. It took a year, but, my Crisse is totally housebroken. In fact, she pees hearts! I'm so proud.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 18 2009, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864142


> If I can train an old girl to pee pee on the paper, you can train an old girl to sit. LOL
> My 10 yr old {at the time, we think} Crisse came to me not the least bit housebroken. I used to call her Fancy Pants because she wore a diaper. It took a year, but, my Crisse is totally housebroken. In fact, she pees hearts! I'm so proud.
> xoxoxoxoxo[/B]


----------



## harmonicker (Dec 6, 2009)

almitra
I lead train or umbilical train my doggies 
So Sunny is on a lead in the home if she is not sitting on my/husband's lap 
SO she is learning that I am the alpha and needs to stay with Mama at all times.
But she is so so sweet, it is almost hard to ask her to do anything!
:wub: 
I can see why the reading I am doing on Maltese say this about the breed.

KAG
pee'ing hearts!
cute!...lol..

I am having success with catching Sunny doing a few things.
We have helped her associate the word *uppy* for when she comes up to us and bounces and puts both paws on us.
I can say *uppy* Sunny and she does it every time. :aktion033: 
She knows to come in from outside now when she hears my squeaker I use b.c she gets a yummy treat too!
I am so proud of her too, as she is going outside without me now and is running around with my two Cairns like she is a young pup! It is so cute! 
My Cairns have taught her too to go bezerks for squirrels, unless that is just an all over dog thing ...LOL..

again thank you for everyone's opinions and thoughts, it helps me make it my own :grouphug:


----------

